# Can I travel without brp card ?



## pons00 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, 

I am trying to extend my visa. 

Today I got my passport from UKBA. and not received BRP card yet. 

However I will go to Spain tomorrow and will back to UK after a week.

Is there any problem If I will travel without BRP ? 

I think I already had have my visa(on passport) so that's no problem. 
please let me know


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need your passport AND your BRP to renter the UK. Your BRP is what contains your visa details. 

If you don't have your BRP which is your visa, the airline will not let you board as they can be fined for allowing people to fly who don't have a visa which allows them to enter the country.


----------



## pons00 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, Thank you for response.

I already have previous visa on my passport. and remain until Mid of March.
So I am trying to extend it. but didn't get BRP card yet.

And I didn't get any BRP card when I got my previous visa. ( issued on 2014 )

But Can't I travel without BRP?


----------



## pons00 (Feb 9, 2017)

nyclon said:


> You'll need your passport AND your BRP to renter the UK. Your BRP is what contains your visa details.
> 
> If you don't have your BRP which is your visa, the airline will not let you board as they can be fined for allowing people to fly who don't have a visa which allows them to enter the country.


Hello,

Thank you for response.

But I still wonder, can I travel or not without BRP.

Because I had have my visa (on my passport) and remain until mid of Mar.
And I am just trying to extend it.

Plus, when I got my previous visa(issued 2014), I didn't get/make BRP.

Please give your advise. thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can re-enter UK just with your passport with still-valid visa in it. Once you get your BRP, you must take both when travelling.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you can re-enter UK just with your passport with still-valid visa in it. Once you get your BRP, you must take both when travelling.



Hi Joppa, correct me if I'm wrong, I read your answer to another post where you had mentioned, whilst you can have two visas's , only one will be active. 

My situation is such that my existing spouse visa is valid until October 2017 and I have renewed my spouse visa (yesterday) and awaiting BRP document. I have an emergency trip tomorrow, so hoping that it should all be good, considering my existing visa is still valid?


----------

